# How to get out of the car:the Godfather-the game?



## Log_net2 (May 13, 2008)

I could get in the car by pressing space or T (default)but could not get out by pressing space or T.I searched and tried all the keys.Not working.Help.thanks


----------



## s18000rpm (May 13, 2008)

thats a classic icase of using pirated game


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2008)

pirated version...hmmm


----------



## Log_net2 (May 14, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> thats a classic icase of using pirated game





T159 said:


> pirated version...hmmm



Thought of it too .Yes it is a pirated version.Thanks for the response.

Can be closed now


----------



## quan chi (May 14, 2008)

*it is possible to get out of the car.but for that we have to get out of this forum first. 
btw google is the answer.*


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2008)

^^yeah but game sucks, not worth the effort


----------



## Log_net2 (May 14, 2008)

quan chi said:


> *it is possible to get out of the car.but for that we have to get out of this forum first. which i dont want.
> btw google is the answer.*



thanks quan chi i dont want it either.googling....



T159 said:


> ^^yeah but game sucks, not worth the effort



its not that good but playable,thanks


----------



## quan chi (May 14, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^yeah but game sucks, not worth the effort



yes its not that much good.bad story.nonsense climax.bad remix of original film story.



Log_net2 said:


> thanks quan chi i dont want it either.googling....
> 
> 
> 
> its not that good but playable,thanks


please dont mind dude i meant since piracy is not allowed here so we cant discuss it here.btw i have almost  given you the answer.google is the solution here.


----------

